# Price increase in Manila :(



## cocomia (Jun 24, 2009)

My favorite MUA just told me they'll be increasing the prices of MAC by about 10% starting on July 1st. I don't know if this is WORLDWIDE but it can only mean one thing for me: TIME TO HOARD! Just as I'm low on cash haha. I just wish they release Style Warrior before that! Damn!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 24, 2009)

There will be a price increase in the US as well starting on Aug. 1st. They have already increased all skincare by one US dollar recently. Hoard girl, hoard!


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh no! I'm moving to the Philippines in a couple of months.  I better start hoarding now too!


----------



## Addie00 (Sep 14, 2011)

Noooooo i've just started collecting mac things


----------

